# Danke, reicht! Spiele-Genres, die vielen Gamern zum Hals raushängen



## Gast1669461003 (13. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Danke, reicht! Spiele-Genres, die vielen Gamern zum Hals raushängen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Danke, reicht! Spiele-Genres, die vielen Gamern zum Hals raushängen


----------



## olofmeisterrx (13. Dezember 2015)

s


----------



## Ragenrock (13. Dezember 2015)

Ich hasse alle Ego-Shooter, und wünschte mir wider mall ein spiel aller dino crisis, mit richtig guter Atmosphäre.
Warum gibt es eigentlich keine neun spiele mit vorgerenderter Hintergrundgrafik, in Hd!
Verstehe ich nicht!!


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2015)

Bis auf Open World (wo es auf die Inhalte ankommt) stimme ich dem Rest vollumfänglich zu.

Manchmal hat man den Eindruck, daß es für die Entwickler nur noch MP und Zombies gibt.


----------



## CryPosthuman (13. Dezember 2015)

Ragenrock schrieb:


> Ich hasse alle Ego-Shooter, und wünschte mir wider mall ein spiel aller dino crisis, mit richtig guter Atmosphäre.
> Warum gibt es eigentlich keine neun spiele mit vorgerenderter Hintergrundgrafik, in Hd!
> Verstehe ich nicht!!



Um so hoch aufgelöster die Hindergrund-Grafik ist, um so mehr sieht man, dass es nur eine Hindergrund-Grafik ist! Wieso nur noch selten gemacht wird? Weils immer scheiße aussieht.^^


----------



## Luzzifus (13. Dezember 2015)

Mir geht das ganze Pixelart- und RPG-Maker-Retro-Zeugs so langsam auf den Wecker. Ich mag lieber hübsche HD-Grafik, wir habens ja schließlich 2015 und nicht 1990.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Dezember 2015)

olofmeisterrx schrieb:


> s



toller Kommentar 

€Topic:

das ganze Zombie-Gedöns und halt Genres die mich eh nicht sonderlich jucken (Beat'm Ups z.B.)


----------



## McDrake (13. Dezember 2015)

Also da ist schon ein First-World-Problem.
Es ist ja nicht so, dass es zu wenige Spiele der anderen Sorten geben würde.
Wenn einem ein Genre oder ein Art-Design nicht (mehr) gefällt, dann soll man sich an was anderes wagen.
Wenn einem was zu viel wird hat mans doch selber verbockt: Man hat zu viele mal das Selbe gemacht und keine 
anderen Sachen mehr beachtet.

Ich hatte lange keine Lust mehr auf ein Assassns Creed, hatte nach Teil 2 genug.
Nach X-Jahren mal wieder eines gekauft (Black Flag) und ich war wieder begeistert.

Shooter... neee... ich bin zu alt für....
Dann New Order gekauft und ich konnte keine anderes Spiel mehr spielen bis zum Abspann.


----------



## Ragenrock (13. Dezember 2015)

Weils immer scheiße aussieht--Kann sein, aber in letzter Zeit bin ich nicht mehr überzeugt, dass die Grafik überhaupt zunimmt.
Selbst   witcher 3 fand ich nicht so toll, und über die Grafik Katastrophe  fallout 4 will ich gar nicht erst meckern.
Alles Dreck, zum kotzen!


----------



## McDrake (13. Dezember 2015)

Ragenrock schrieb:


> Ich* hasse* alle Ego-Shooter, und wünschte mir wider mall ein spiel aller dino crisis, mit richtig guter Atmosphäre.
> Warum gibt es eigentlich keine neun spiele mit vorgerenderter Hintergrundgrafik, in Hd!
> Verstehe ich nicht!!





Ragenrock schrieb:


> Weils immer scheiße aussieht--Kann sein, aber in letzter Zeit bin ich nicht mehr überzeugt, dass die Grafik überhaupt zunimmt.
> Selbst   witcher 3 fand ich nicht so toll, und über die Grafik Katastrophe  fallout 4 will ich gar nicht erst meckern.
> *Alles Dreck, zum kotzen*!



Du willst erst gar nicht meckern, oder doch....?

Irgendwie ist Deine emotionale Lage grad nicht sehr ausgeglichen, oder?


----------



## Bonkic (13. Dezember 2015)

Luzzifus schrieb:


> Mir geht das ganze Pixelart- und RPG-Maker-Retro-Zeugs so langsam auf den Wecker. Ich mag lieber hübsche HD-Grafik, wir habens ja schließlich 2015 und nicht 1990.



genauso könnte man picasso (oder so ziemlich jeden anderem künstler) fragen, weshalb er nicht fotorealistisch malt oder sogar weshalb er überhaupt noch malt (bzw gemalt hat).


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Dezember 2015)

Ragenrock schrieb:


> Warum gibt es eigentlich keine neun spiele mit vorgerenderter Hintergrundgrafik, in Hd!


wie wäre es mit dem Remaster vom Resident Evil Remake und von Zero?


----------



## Ragenrock (13. Dezember 2015)

Ist doch war-oder, ich will als Spieler Respekt haben, und nicht so eine Grütze, fressen müssen!!


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Dezember 2015)

Ragenrock schrieb:


> Ist doch war-oder, ich will als Spieler Respekt haben, und nicht so eine Grütze, fressen müssen!!







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBMn-WPqbZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (13. Dezember 2015)

Ragenrock schrieb:


> Ist doch war-oder, ich will als Spieler Respekt haben, und nicht so eine Grütze, fressen müssen!!



Wer zwingt dich denn dazu?


----------



## Homerous (13. Dezember 2015)

Also ehrlich, die Welt braucht doch *unbedingt *ein neues DayZ! Oder ein "wir kucken mal wie auffällig wir das Dekolleté machen können bevor es FSK 18 ist"-Rollenspiel! Wer sowas programmiert hat zu wenige Ideen für Individualität. 
Ihr habt die schlechten Remasters von mittelmäßigen Spiel(serien) vergessen. Ich brauche kein einhundertdrölfigstes Resident Evil, mir hat nur Teil eins gefallen.
Oder erst die Spezialeditionen (Limited - Director's Cut - Season Pass - Undead - nochmal Season Pass - Edition), ich könnt manchmal...


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Dezember 2015)

Den meisten Punkten stimme ich zu. Open World Games mag ich generell aber gerne, nur ähneln sich die neueren Spiele, was das Open World Prinzip angeht, leider immer mehr. Die Spielwelt verkommt immer häufiger zur reinen Kulisse in der es, bis auf das Starten der Missionen/Nebenaufgaben und natürlich Kämpfe, immer weniger echte Interaktions- und Einflussmöglichkeiten gibt. Ich bin jemand, der langsames, nicht rein von der Action diktiertes Gameplay mag. Daher erkunde ich gerne die Spielwelt, mag es, überall etwas zu entdecken, mich mit den NPCs zu unterhalten usw. Oft ist das aber kaum noch möglich bzw. alles auch nur halbwegs interessante wird auf dem GPS angezeigt, man springt per Schnellreise zwischen den "interessanten" Orten hinterher, da es dazwischen ohnehin nichts lohnenswertes zu entdecken gibt.


----------



## shaboo (13. Dezember 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> genauso könnte man picasso (oder so ziemlich jeden anderem künstler) fragen, weshalb er nicht fotorealistisch malt oder sogar weshalb er überhaupt noch malt (bzw gemalt hat).


Naja, der Vergleich hinkt aber schon. Der Look der 80er und 90er war ja kein künstlerisches Stilmittel, sondern schlicht das Resultat technischer Beschränkungen der damaligen Zeit, die heutzutage einfach nicht mehr gegeben sind. Man kann sich halt trefflich darüber streiten, ob man diesen verpixelten Retrostil gleich zur eigenen Kunstform erheben muss.


----------



## Luzzifus (13. Dezember 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> genauso könnte man picasso (oder so ziemlich jeden anderem künstler) fragen, weshalb er nicht fotorealistisch malt oder sogar weshalb er überhaupt noch malt (bzw gemalt hat).


Es kommt aber auch nicht jeder zweite, der jemals ein Picasso-Bild gesehen hat, auf die Idee selbst einen Farbeimer gegen die Leinwand zu schmeißen und das dann aller Welt als Kunst andrehen zu wollen. Was ich damit sagen will: So manches Pixelart- oder Retro-Spiel hat durchaus seine Daseinsberechtigung, aber viele sind auch einfach nur lieblos dahingeklatscht. Und es gibt wirklich VIELE in der letzten Zeit.


----------



## Ragenrock (13. Dezember 2015)

Videospiele sind halt mein Hobby, und ich merke wie Spieler  immer mehr nur, Abgespeist und mit geringstmöglichen aufwand geblendet werden.
Und alles nur wegen irgendwelcher geldgierigen, Videospiel Konzernen.


----------



## Luzzifus (13. Dezember 2015)

Ragenrock schrieb:


> Ist doch war-oder, ich will als Spieler Respekt haben, und nicht so eine Grütze, fressen müssen!!


Womit meinst du als Spieler denn, Respekt verdient zu haben? Mit den paar lausigen Kröten, die du den Spieleentwicklern knausrigerweise in jedem Sale herablassend vor die Füße wirfst?

Es ist halt kaum noch jemand bereit, Vollpreis für ein Spiel zu bezahlen. Dementsprechend leidet die Qualität und die AAA-Entwickler setzen lieber auf bewährte Konzepte, als mit neuen Ideen herumzuexperimentieren. Alles hausgemachte Probleme der Spieler.


----------



## McDrake (13. Dezember 2015)

shaboo schrieb:


> Naja, der Vergleich hinkt aber schon. Der Look der 80er und 90er war ja kein künstlerisches Stilmittel, sondern schlicht das Resultat technischer Beschränkungen der damaligen Zeit, die heutzutage einfach nicht mehr gegeben sind. Man kann sich halt trefflich darüber streiten, ob man diesen verpixelten Retrostil gleich zur eigenen Kunstform erheben muss.



Es ist eben schon eine Kunstform.
Darum warte ich gespannt auf http://blog.thimbleweedpark.com/

Die Herangehensweise ist inzwischen natürlich ein ganz anderer.
Ich verfolge den Podcast dort wöchentlich und es ist keineswegs so, dass diese Art von Grafik inzwischen einfacher zu bewältigen ist.
Denn es ist zum Beispiel eine Kunst, mit wenigen Pixeln, etwas kleines darzustellen.
Auch sind kleine Details, wie die Beleuchtung da zum Beispiel etwas, was es früher nicht gab.
Die darf aber nicht zu sehr auffallen, weil sonst das gesammte Bild nicht mehr stimmig ist, etc etc

Nur weil etwas einfach ausschaut, bedeutet das nicht, dass es einfach zu machen ist (eben wie bei der Kunst).

Dass man irgendwann mal zu viel von der Art der Grafik hat, ist normal.
Genau so hing mir die Grafikpracht von Farcry3 nach ca 10 Stunden zum Hals raus.
Solange die *Abwechslung* stimmt, ist mir eigentlich der Grafikstil egal.


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Dezember 2015)

An sich mag ich Pixelart. Damals mag die Optik aufgrund von technischen Einschränkungen entstanden sein, aber viele der Eintwickler haben es geschafft, mit dieser Optik einen eigenen Stil mit ganz eigenem Charme zu entwickeln. Ich bin z. B. kein Fan von zu vielen unwichtigen, zufällig platzierten Details in modernen Spielen, die einfach nur da sind, damit das Bild gefüllt wird.

Vor einigen Monaten habe ich z. B. The Last Door gespielt (Horroradventure im Lovecraft-/Poe-Stil). Das Spiel hat wirklich gigantische Pixel (hab's auf nem 42 Zoll Fernseher gespielt), aber gleichzeitig auch einen sehr schönen, atmosphärischen Stil, der aufgrund der groben Pixel gleichzeitig auch die Möglichkeit zur eigenen Interpretation bietet, wie das z. B. bei Beschreibungen in einem Buch der Fall ist. So sieht das Spiel übrigens aus (klicken zum Vergrößern):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefällt mir definitiv besser, als so manches Spiel mit zwar detaillierter, aber irgendwie auch seelenloser 3d-Optik.


----------



## Luzzifus (13. Dezember 2015)

Für mich ist Immersion ein extrem wichtiger Faktor beim Spielen. Und mein Immersionsvermögen verhält sich meist umgekehrt proportional zur Größe der Pixel.


----------



## Ragenrock (13. Dezember 2015)

Respekt v Player, sollte ein Qualitätssiegel werden, wen du ein Gamer bist eist du was ich meine!


----------



## McDrake (13. Dezember 2015)

Ragenrock schrieb:


> Respekt v Player, sollte ein Qualitätssiegel werden, wen du ein Gamer bist eist du was ich meine!



Aber es ist doch so:
Wenn Du in einem Restaurant dich nicht korrekt behandelt fühlst, dann gehst du da nicht weider hin.
Wenn Du in keinem Restaurant korrekt behandelt fühlst (mal abgesehen davon, dass man sich da selber hinterfragen sollte), dann koch doch selber und gehe in kein Restaurant mehr.

Sich heutzutage darüber beschweren, dass es kein Spiel gibt, das einen zufriedenstellt, halte ich irgendwie für arg komisch.

Und wenns grad keine neuen Titel gibt, die einem zusagen, dann halt mal einen älteren Titel anspielen.
Ok, da ist die Grafik natürlich noch "schweisserer" als bei Fallout4 oder Witcher 3 (wobei ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen kann, dass die schlechter ist, als bei Deinem geliebten Dino Crisis).
Aber spielerisch haben auch ältere Titel ihre Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## Ragenrock (13. Dezember 2015)

Ist gut hast gewonnen -fresse ich halt weiter Grütze!


----------



## shaboo (13. Dezember 2015)

Luzzifus schrieb:


> Es ist halt kaum noch jemand bereit, Vollpreis für ein Spiel zu bezahlen. Dementsprechend leidet die Qualität und die AAA-Entwickler setzen lieber auf bewährte Konzepte, als mit neuen Ideen herumzuexperimentieren. Alles hausgemachte Probleme der Spieler.


Aber daran sind doch nicht nur einseitig die Spieler schuld. PC-Spiele wurden halt in den letzten Jahren massiv entwertet, und das liegt nicht nur daran, dass es sich um ein digitales Gut handelt (wie Musik oder Filme auch, die ja mit ähnlichen Problemen zu kämpfen haben), sondern das hat die verschiedensten Gründe:

- ein Überangebot, das Spieler wählerischer macht, den Preiskampf verstärkt und ganz einfach dazu führt, dass man als Käufer die selben Ressourcen auf mehr Spiele verteilen muss;
- mit großem Aufwand beworbene AAA-Titel, die aber letztlich häufig technisch und/oder inhaltlich enttäuschen (und sich inhaltlich immer mehr gleichen);
- das Wissen, dass sowieso irgendwann eine vollständig gepatchte und mit allen Inhalten versehene GOTY-Fassung zum halben Preis erscheinen wird;
- die Tatsache, dass man eben kein physisch irgendwie interessantes Produkt mehr kauft, sondern im worst case eine leere Hülle plus Steam-Key in die Hand gedrückt bekommt. Das geht sogar bis zur offensichtlichen Alibi-DVD-Verarsche bei MGS oder Fallout 4;
- der Umstand, dass man als ehrlicher Käufer (und womöglich noch Vorbesteller und/oder Vollpreiszahler) mit DRM, Accountbindung, Social-Network-Zwang, überflüssigem Always-On und sonstwas gegängelt wird;
- der immer weiter um sich greifende Trend, dem Spieler auch nach dem Kauf noch möglichst viel weiteres Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen (Stichwort: Mikrotranskationen in Vollpreistiteln);
- Internet plus Globalisierung, insbesondere die Verfügbarkeit billiger "Russenkeys".

Das könnte man endlos fortführen, aber der Punkt ist einfach der, dass man früher kein Problem damit hatte, für ein reines Textadventure 100 Mark im Laden zu lassen, weil man zum einen das Gefühl hatte, ein hochwertiges Produkt zu erwerben, und dabei zum anderen als Kunde auch ernst genommen und respektiert zu werden. Beides hat sich im cash flow- und shareholder value-Zeitalter geändert, was man sich nur deshalb leisten konnte, weil Spielen mit dem Durchbruch des Internets zum absoluten Massenphänomen geworden ist.


----------



## Amosh (13. Dezember 2015)

Ragenrock schrieb:


> Ist gut hast gewonnen -fresse ich halt weiter Grütze!


Es zwingt dich doch absolut niemand, die Spiele, die heutzutage so erscheinen, zu kaufen. Ich weiß, nicht alles ist Gold, was glänzt - aber du übertreibst grad echt maßlos.
Abgesehen davon scheint dir deine Grütze ja zu schmecken, ansonsten würdest du sie ja net weiter futtern...


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (13. Dezember 2015)

Amosh schrieb:


> Es zwingt dich doch absolut niemand, die Spiele, die heutzutage so erscheinen, zu kaufen. Ich weiß, nicht alles ist Gold, was glänzt - aber du übertreibst grad echt maßlos.
> Abgesehen davon scheint dir deine Grütze ja zu schmecken, ansonsten würdest du sie ja net weiter futtern...



Ich bin sehr überrascht, wie sachlich hier mit diesem kuriosem Individuum Ragenrock diskutiert wird, der offenbar kein Interesse an einer sachlichen Diskussion hat.
Nicht mal seine fragwürdige Rechtschreibung wurde erwähnt. 
Respekt.


----------



## nigra (13. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann Postapokalypse Szenarien mit Wüstenlandschaften und Häusern aus rostigem Metall etc. nichtmehr sehen. Und alles mit Zombies hängt mir ebenfalls zum Hals raus.


----------



## Orzhov (13. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin grad erschreckend zufrieden mit der aktuellen Spielelandschaft. Etwas weniger DLC und dafür mehr Qualität wäre aber nett.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (13. Dezember 2015)

nigra schrieb:


> Ich kann Postapokalypse Szenarien mit Wüstenlandschaften und Häusern aus rostigem Metall etc. nichtmehr sehen. Und alles mit Zombies hängt mir ebenfalls zum Hals raus.



Dann interessiert dich bestimmt diese kleine Perle. Grad frisch auf Steam erschienen. Keine Woche ohne ein neues Indie-Zombie-Survival-Game!


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Dezember 2015)

Wenn es viele Spiele in einem Genre gibt, das ist eigentlich kein Problem. Man kann sie ja einfach ignorieren. Ich hab bis heute nicht ein MOBA gespielt.

Viel schlimmer ist es doch, wenn Genre nicht bedient werden. Taktik-Shooter zum Beispiel. Ich würde so gerne mal wieder ein Spiel wie Vietcong, Hidden & Dangerous oder Rainbow Six Ravenshield mit einer schöner SP Kampagne spielen. Da gibt es aber NULL!

Und was Open World Spiele betrifft. Ich liebe Open World Spiele an sich, aber man macht heute oft einfach zu wenig draus. Man packt einfach sinnloses Sammelzeug rein und es wirkt eher wie aufgezwungen.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Dezember 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hab bis heute nicht ein MOBA gespielt.



dito, habs auch nicht vor


----------



## nigra (13. Dezember 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Dann interessiert dich bestimmt diese kleine Perle. Grad frisch auf Steam erschienen. Keine Woche ohne ein neues Indie-Zombie-Survival-Game!



Wow, das sticht ja total aus der Masse... 

Wenn schon Postapokalypse, warum dann nicht mal im ewigen Winter, oder wie in dem Film Waterworld, und die Spieler müssen mit primitiven Booten und Waffen um die letzten Inseln und Ressourcen kämpfen. Und warum gibt es unter den Tonnen von Survival Titeln nochimmer keine Robinson Crusoe Simulation (mal abgesehen von Stranded Deep, was aber nahezu keinerlei Fortschritte macht)? Dafür haben wir aber eine ganze Armada von grauenhaften DayZ Klonen mit dickem Gelbfilter und massenhaft Zombies.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (13. Dezember 2015)

Eines der besten und fortgeschrittensten Survival-Games dieser Art ist derzeit wohl The Long Dark - und das kommt sogar ganz ohne Zombies/Monster aus. Kanadische Wildnis ist so ziemlich das, was dem ewigen Winter am nähesten kommt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Dezember 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Eines der besten und fortgeschrittensten Survival-Games dieser Art ist derzeit wohl The Long Dark - und das kommt sogar ganz ohne Zombies/Monster aus. Kanadische Wildnis ist so ziemlich das, was dem ewigen Winter am nähesten kommt.



Ist das eigentlich ein SP- oder MP-Spiel?


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (13. Dezember 2015)

Also bis auf die in der Galerie erwähnten "Open World Games" stimme ich euch in allen Punkten zu. 
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es sogar noch zu wenige gute Open World-Spiele, da es eben auch ein immens hoher Programmieraufwand ist ein solches Spiel zu erschaffen. Große Welten wollen schliesslich auch mit Atmosphäre, Quests, Items und optisch ansprechenden Regionen bestückt sein. Ohne relativ großes Budget und hohen zeitlichen und technischen Aufwand kommt man da nicht weit.


----------



## nigra (13. Dezember 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Eines der besten und fortgeschrittensten Survival-Games dieser Art ist derzeit wohl The Long Dark - und das kommt sogar ganz ohne Zombies/Monster aus. Kanadische Wildnis ist so ziemlich das, was dem ewigen Winter am nähesten kommt.



Das stimmt! The Long Dark habe ich lange gespielt. Leider gibt es auch hier ein paar störende Faktoren, die mir auf Dauer den Spielspaß rauben. Zum Beispiel, dass man die erlegte Beute in einem Schneesturm ausnehmen muss, anstatt das Tier 3m hinter sich in das schützende Haus zu ziehen. Oder dass alle Tätigkeiten über ein Zeitfenster ablaufen, also nicht in Echtzeit mit Animationen, was das Ganze immersiver machen würde. Aber das ist dann auch gejammer auf hohem Niveau, da es sich hierbei wirklich um eine Perle handelt.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (13. Dezember 2015)

Die meisten Genrezutaten sind leider so ermüdend 08/15. Man könnte meinen, bei fast allen Games aus Egoperspektive bringt das erste Brainstorming "wir brauchen eine coole Waffe und was zum Abschießen". Es ist doch echt selten, wenn mal ein Entwickler was komplett neues wagt - und das ist dann leider oft so abgedreht, dass es nur bedingt spass macht.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Dezember 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich ein SP- oder MP-Spiel?



Singleplayer. Der größte Feind ist da die Kälte und ab und an Wölfe


----------



## Mav99 (13. Dezember 2015)

Mir hängt vieles zum Hals raus, was in letzter Zeit in der Spiele-Industrie passiert, nicht nur Genres. Überflüssiger Online-Zwang und Mikrotransaktionen ganz besonders. 

Was Genres angeht sind MOBAs und 08/15 MMOs schon mal ein guter Anfang, da gebe ich dem Kommentar vollkommen recht. 

Generell nervt mich der Online-Multiplayer Wahn. Ernsthafte Single-Player Titel scheinen gerade bei EA und Activision zunehmend in der Minderheit. Hier muss man ausgerechnet Ubisoft und natürlich die diversen Studios unter dem Dach von ZeniMax/Bethesda loben. 

Was mir noch extrem auf die Nerven geht sind Retro-/Pixel-Grafik-Spiele. Als jemand der diese Zeit damals erlebt hat bin ich froh, das sie vorbei ist. Damals ging es nicht besser, heute nervt dieser Pixel-Müll nur noch. 


Open World nervt mich hingegen weniger. Selbst mit der Ubisoft-Turm-Formel machen mir diese Spiele immer noch viel mehr Spaß als lineare Titel. Mir ist die Freiheit mit eigenem Tempo, in eigener Reihenfolge zu spielen wichtiger als eine straff inszenierte Story. 
Auch mit Zombies oder Horror habe ich kein Problem was aber wohl vor allem daran liegt, das ich bis jetzt keinen einzigen dieser Titel gespielt habe... 

Was ich mir letztendlich wünsche sind gute Single-Player Titel mit möglichst viel spielerischer Freiheit, ohne Mikrotransaktionen und komplett offline spielbar.


----------



## DarkScorpi (13. Dezember 2015)

Da fällt mir noch ein Game bzw ein Genre was mal wieder reicht.

Call of Battlefield

Jedes Jahr der gleiche Mist nur andere Texturen.

Ich will mal wieder ein richtig innovativen Shooter


----------



## Gast1669461003 (13. Dezember 2015)

nigra schrieb:


> Das stimmt! The Long Dark habe ich lange gespielt. Leider gibt es auch hier ein paar störende Faktoren, die mir auf Dauer den Spielspaß rauben. Zum Beispiel, dass man die erlegte Beute in einem Schneesturm ausnehmen muss, anstatt das Tier 3m hinter sich in das schützende Haus zu ziehen. Oder dass alle Tätigkeiten über ein Zeitfenster ablaufen, also nicht in Echtzeit mit Animationen, was das Ganze immersiver machen würde. Aber das ist dann auch gejammer auf hohem Niveau, da es sich hierbei wirklich um eine Perle handelt.



Oder dass sich Äxte nicht als Waffen zur Verteidigung gegen Wölfe einsetzen lassen bzw. man nicht einfach eine Pfeilspitze an einen Stock binden und damit eine Waffe erschaffen kann. Um den Bogen zu bauen, muss man erst einmal ein paar Tage suchen, bis alle Komponenten zusammen sind - das ist etwas unrealistisch. Allerdings muss man dazu sagen, dass es sich immer noch in der Early-Access-Phase befindet und sich bestimmt noch so manche Dinge ändern.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Dezember 2015)

Luzzifus schrieb:


> Womit meinst du als Spieler denn, Respekt verdient zu haben? Mit den paar lausigen Kröten, die du den Spieleentwicklern knausrigerweise in jedem Sale herablassend vor die Füße wirfst?
> 
> Es ist halt kaum noch jemand bereit, Vollpreis für ein Spiel zu bezahlen. Dementsprechend leidet die Qualität und die AAA-Entwickler setzen lieber auf bewährte Konzepte, als mit neuen Ideen herumzuexperimentieren. Alles hausgemachte Probleme der Spieler.


Zumindest ist es ein Faktor von vielen. Ganz unrecht hast du nicht. Ich greife bei Sales zwar auch gern mal zu, aber ich halte sie für eine Sache, die der Branche schadet. Genauso wie Keystores.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Dezember 2015)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Die meisten Genrezutaten sind leider so ermüdend 08/15. Man könnte meinen, bei fast allen Games aus Egoperspektive bringt das erste Brainstorming "wir brauchen eine coole Waffe und was zum Abschießen". Es ist doch echt selten, wenn mal ein Entwickler was komplett neues wagt - und das ist dann leider oft so abgedreht, dass es nur bedingt spass macht.


Meiner Meinung nach muss es ja nichts komplettes neues sein. Ich bin RPG-Fan. Und ich mag Asia-RPGs a'la Final Fantasy ebenso gerne, wie RPGs, wo alle fünf Meter der tausendste Drache um die Ecke kackt. 

Ein Spiel muss mMn nichts neu machen. Es muss gut sein. Deswegen haben mir auch Drakensang und The Witcher 3 immer gefallen. Neu haben diese Spiele überhaupt nichts gemacht. Alles schon gesehen, gehört und angeleckt. Irgendwo und irgendwie. Aber sie waren halt gut.


----------



## nigra (13. Dezember 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Oder dass sich Äxte nicht als Waffen zur Verteidigung gegen Wölfe einsetzen lassen bzw. man nicht einfach eine Pfeilspitze an einen Stock binden und damit eine Waffe erschaffen kann. Um den Bogen zu bauen, muss man erst einmal ein paar Tage suchen, bis alle Komponenten zusammen sind - das ist etwas unrealistisch. Allerdings muss man dazu sagen, dass es sich immer noch in der Early-Access-Phase befindet und sich bestimmt noch so manche Dinge ändern.



Und mit dem Update, dass man Möbel nun auch zerlegen und verwerten kann, haben sie gezeigt, dass die Reise in die richtige Richtung geht. Wohingegen man bei Stranded Deep nach einem Jahr "Bugbeseitigung" nochimmer über das Festland rudern kann und auch sonst nicht viel passiert ist. Angesichts dieses verschenkten Potentials könnte ich  .


----------



## Amosh (13. Dezember 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr überrascht, wie sachlich hier mit diesem kuriosem Individuum Ragenrock diskutiert wird, der offenbar kein Interesse an einer sachlichen Diskussion hat.
> Nicht mal seine fragwürdige Rechtschreibung wurde erwähnt.
> Respekt.


Es bringt doch nichts, ihn zu beleidigen - du kennst doch sicherlich den alten Spruch.
"Diskutiere niemals mit einem Dummkopf. Erst zieht er sich auf dein Niveau herunter, dann schlägt er dich mit seiner Erfahrung."

Ansonsten kann ich auch nur zustimmen - Der Zombie-Hype hat seine besten Tage hinter sich, genauso wie der ganze Survival-Kram.


----------



## GhostDog-09 (13. Dezember 2015)

DarkScorpi schrieb:


> Da fällt mir noch ein Game bzw ein Genre was mal wieder reicht.
> 
> Call of Battlefield
> 
> ...



100% Zustimmung!! Kann der Serie schon ewig nichts mehr abgewinnen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (13. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde sogar noch weiter gehen, als der Artikel: es erscheinen einfach zu viele Spiele. Vor allen Dingen zu viele Aufgüsse von bekannten Marken oder Kopien derselben. Unser jährliches  Call of Duty gib uns heute...


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2015)

*Danke, reicht! Spiele-Genres, die vielen Gamern zum Hals raushängen*

Naja solange es wirtschaftlichen Erfolg bringt ist es mit (nahezu) 0 Risiko verbunden ein neues CoD herauszubringen statt einer neuen IP mit unklarer Erfolgsaussicht.

Und bei CoD ist man immer noch erfolgreich genug das Releaseprinzip beizubehalten. Mal sehen was als nächster Teil kommt: MW4? AW2? Ghosts 2?


----------



## McDrake (13. Dezember 2015)

Nur:
Wer von uns würde es anders machen?
Ist ja immerhin auch eine Sicherheit für die Angestellten.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2015)

*Danke, reicht! Spiele-Genres, die vielen Gamern zum Hals raushängen*

Etwas mehr Risikobereitschaft der großen Publisher wäre aber begrüßenswert. Neue frische IPs würden dem Gamingmarkt durchaus gut tun. Genau wie die Pausierung (bzw. Senkung der Releasefrequenzen) von Games diverser IP mit der Grundidee damit mehr Innovationen und höhere Qualität (Senkung der Bugdichte) zu fördern (AC, CoD).


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2015)

*Danke, reicht! Spiele-Genres, die vielen Gamern zum Hals raushängen*

Umso mehr freut mich halt das neue Urzeit-Setting von FC. 

So etwas frisches Neues (wenn in dem Fall steuerungstechnisch auch teils auf FC3/4 basierend) ist leider selten geworden. Und ich habe auch noch Hoffnung auf einen Neubeginn von Watch Dogs. 

Es wäre schade diese IP trotz des durchwachsenen Startes zu Grabe zu tragen. Diese hat imho ein großes Potential.


----------



## shaboo (13. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Umso mehr freut mich halt das neue Urzeit-Setting von FC.
> 
> So etwas frisches Neues (wenn in dem Fall steuerungstechnisch auch teils auf FC3/4 basierend) ist leider selten geworden.


Es kann aber auch gut sein, dass dieses Dinosaurier-Setting vielen einfach zu trashig ist. Ich erinnere mich noch an das Strategiespiel "Paraworld", das 2006 trotz allseits gelobten Gameplays und top Grafik total gefloppt ist - mutmaßlich aufgrund seines Settings. Einfach nur "anders" oder "neu" reicht halt nicht; die Leute müssen mit einem Setting auch etwas anfangen können. Zumal dieser ganze Jagd- und Crafting-Aspekt schon in FC3 und FC4 ziemlich aufgesetzt wirkte.

Immer noch überraschend unterrepräsentiert finde ich auf dem PC das Western-Genre. Viel mehr als GUN und die Call Of Juarez-Reihe gab's da nicht und die haben sich noch nicht mal schlecht verkauft. Dabei würde sich das - gerade auch in Kombination mit Open World - doch eigentlich ziemlich anbieten.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2015)

*Danke, reicht! Spiele-Genres, die vielen Gamern zum Hals raushängen*

Ähm Urzeit heißt nicht automatisch Saurier. Hier geht es um Mammuts, Säbelzahntiger und Urmenschen (Homo Erectus/Neandertalensis). Dinos sind zu dem Zeitpunkt der Erdgeschichte wo die Vorfahren der Menschen auftauchten  schon mindestens rund 64 Mio Jahre ausgestorben. Und Crafting paßt imho noch besser zu dem Setting als in FC3/4.

Wir reden hier bei FC Primal übrigens von einem Setting wie im Film 10.000 BC. Sprich die große Eiszeit.


----------



## shaboo (13. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ähm Urzeit heißt nicht Saurier. Hier geht es um Mammuts, Säbelzahntiger und Urmenschen. Dinos sind zu dem Zeitpunkt schon rund 64 Mio Jahre ausgestorben. Und Crafting paßt imho noch besser zu dem Setting als in FC3/4.
> 
> Wir reden hier von einem Setting wie im Film 10.000 BC.


"Urzeit" ist ein total unspezifischer Begriff, der kein konkretes erdgeschichtliches Zeitalter bezeichnet. Wenn Du die Leute auf der Straße nach "urzeitlichen Lebewesen" fragst, wirst Du allerdings mit ziemlicher Sicherheit in 90 Prozent der Falle "Dinosaurier" als erste Antwort bekommen. Allerdings spricht Ubisoft ja auch, wie ich gerade gesehen habe, ganz konkret von "Steinzeit", und die war in der Tat ohne Saurier.

Allerdings klingt das Setting ohne Dinosaurier auch nicht viel spannender. Die Tiger aus FC3 sind jetzt halt Säbelzahntiger, die Elefanten aus FC 4 sind Mammuts und die Söldner schimpfen sich jetzt Urmenschen feindlicher Stämme. Das Ganze kombiniert mit einem "innovativen Open-World-Sandbox-Spielprinzip" (Zitat Ubisoft). "Innovativ" ist also jetzt das neue "seit Jahren unverändert".

Ich gebe Dir recht, dass das Crafting hier ganz sicher besser passt als in den Vorgängern, aber nachdem bereits FC4 nur das Gameplay von FC3 in Grün präsentierte, ist es schon ziemlich albern, das Ganze mit dem neuen FC erneut zu kopieren. Und daran lassen die bisherigen Vorberichte für mich wenig Zweifel. Um krampfhaft wenigstens irgendwas Neues präsentieren zu können, gibt's jetzt halt rekrutierbare Raubtiere. Ernsthaft. Raubtiere. Rekrutierbare. Geht's alberner?


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2015)

*Danke, reicht! Spiele-Genres, die vielen Gamern zum Hals raushängen*

Urzeit ist unspezifisch. Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Daher mein Einwurf, daß Urzeit korrekter Weise nicht automatisch Dino bedeutet. Die Urzeit beginnt weit vor der Dino-Ära und endet auch weit danach.

Und wie innovativ Primal sein wird bleibt abzuwarten.

Die Tier-Rekrutierung ist rudimentär. Da gebe ich Dir auch Recht. Aber das Setting Steinzeit tröstet mich sicher über die kleineren Schwachpunkte hinweg. Da es (leider) zu so einem Setting so gut wie keine Spiele gibt. Im SP de facto 0.

Was Westernspiele betrifft gebe ich Dir allerdings ebenso Recht. Viel zu sehr vernachlässigt. 

Umso mehr enttäuscht es, daß es das geniale Red Dead Redemption nicht auf den PC geschafft hat. Und ein The Cartel ist für mich kein wirklicher Call of Juarez Nachfolger. Da wünschte ich mir einen im Stil von Teil 1 oder 2. Auch ein Gun 2 ist überfällig. Selbst ein Desperados 3 wäre für mich ein Muß.


----------



## shaboo (14. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Umso mehr enttäuscht es, daß es das geniale Red Dead Redemption nicht auf den PC geschafft hat.


TAUSENDMAL DAS!!!

Womit wir direkt beim nächsten Punkt wären, den Spieler mittlerweile ziemlich satt haben: Plattformexklusivität!


----------



## Luzzifus (14. Dezember 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Zumindest ist es ein Faktor von vielen. Ganz unrecht hast du nicht. Ich greife bei Sales zwar auch gern mal zu, aber ich halte sie für eine Sache, die der Branche schadet. Genauso wie Keystores.


Shaboo hat ja schon mehr Gründe ergänzt. 

Und natürlich kommt irgendwann ganz automatisch dieser Sale-Geiz. Es ist ja ok wenn die Spiele nach einem Jahr oder so reduziert werden, aber heutzutage kommen viele Spiele derartig schnell in die Sales, dass viele Leute gleich von Anfang an lieber auf den Sale warten als zum Release zuzuschlagen. Natürlich kaufe ich auch in Sales ein. Es gibt sie ja schließlich, es wäre blöd sie zu ignorieren. Aber ich bin sogar schon dazu übergegangen, Spiele die mir wirklich am Herzen liegen, ungefragt an Freunde zu verschenken (  ), um den Entwickler noch ein wenig zu unterstützen.


----------



## JTRch (14. Dezember 2015)

Es fragt sich wie die Aussage des Artikels haltbar ist. Wird gespielt weil produziert wird, oder wird produziert was gespielt wird? Nach marktwirtschaftlichen Aspekten versucht man ein Bedarf abzudecken, aber natürlich versucht man über Marketing auch Bedürfnisse zu schüren.


----------



## Luzzifus (14. Dezember 2015)

JTRch schrieb:


> Es fragt sich wie die Aussage des Artikels haltbar ist. Wird gespielt weil produziert wird, oder wird produziert was gespielt wird? Nach marktwirtschaftlichen Aspekten versucht man ein Bedarf abzudecken, aber natürlich versucht man über Marketing auch Bedürfnisse zu schüren.


Ich denke, die großen Entwicklerstudios richten sich durchaus nach der Nachfrage bzw. dem Erfolg vorheriger Titel, aber Indie-Entwickler machen glaube ich mehr oder weniger was sie wollen.


----------



## nigra (14. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Umso mehr enttäuscht es, daß es das geniale Red Dead Redemption nicht auf den PC geschafft hat. Und ein The Cartel ist für mich kein wirklicher Call of Juarez Nachfolger. Da wünschte ich mir einen im Stil von Teil 1 oder 2. Auch ein Gun 2 ist überfällig. Selbst ein Desperados 3 wäre für mich ein Muß.



Du hast Gunslinger vergessen, was nicht unbedingt der beste, aber immernoch ein guter CoJ Ableger ist. Für einen neuen Open World - Western wird es langsam wirklich höchste Eisenbahn...haha...Eisenbahn. Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum nach dem großen Erfolg von RDR keiner auf den Zug aufspringen möchte...haha...Zug..  . Dann gibt es irgendwie keine klassischen Strategiespiele _à la_ Age of Empires mehr. Durch verzeweifeltes Suchen bin ich zuletzt auf Spellforce III gestoßen, von dessen Existenz ich garnichts wusste und welches sich wohl derzeit in Entwicklung befindet. Immerhin ein Hoffnungsschimmer.


----------



## Grolt (14. Dezember 2015)

Also mir Persönlich hängt kein Genre zum Hals raus. Sondern viel mehr das sich die meisten Spiele alle gleich spielen. Viele der heutigen Spiele sind auf hohe Zugänglichkeit und Massentauglichkeit gemünzt. Das spiegelt sich sowohl im eigentlichem Gameplay als auch in den jeweiligen Settings fest. 

"Wir" Spieler sind da aber nicht ganz unschuldig dran.

Als Beispiel: Das Rennspiel Genre.
 Arcade Rennspiele ist für viele das Synonym für NFS und vielen Spielern hängt die Serie zum Hals raus und wollen mehr Realismus. Das ein NFS mit "richtigen" Arcade Games - Burnout, Sega Rally, RidgeRacer, outrun, (welche es heutzutage in der Form leider kaum noch gibt) - nur wenig zutun hat vergessen dabei aber dann die wenigsten. 
Und erscheint dann sowas wie Dirt Rally. Wird rumgemeckert das es keine Idealllinie und Rückspulfunktion gibt, weil das ja heute Standard ist und so.


----------



## Luzzifus (14. Dezember 2015)

Grolt schrieb:


> Und erscheint dann sowas wie Dirt Rally. Wird rumgemeckert das es keine Idealllinie und Rückspulfunktion gibt, weil das ja heute Standard ist und so.


Das waren aber wirklich nur ein paar wenige, die sich da beschwert haben. Die allermeisten sind dankbar dass das Spiel auf den ganzen trivialisierenden Kram verzichtet.


----------



## Grolt (14. Dezember 2015)

Luzzifus schrieb:


> Das waren aber wirklich nur ein paar wenige, die sich da beschwert haben. Die allermeisten sind dankbar dass das Spiel auf den ganzen trivialisierenden Kram verzichtet.



Ist mir als großer Fan des Spiels natürlich bewußt.
War auch nur nen Beispiel und zugegeben ein eher schlechtes. Aber mir viel keine andere populäre bzw bekannte Rennspiel Marke ein - und das ist die Dirt Reihe nunmal - die den Schritt zurückgeht und all den neumodischen Kram über Bord wirft.

Edit: Ich denke würde ein NFS Plötzlich auf Ideallinie und so Zeuge verzichten wäre der Aufschrei sehr viel größer.


----------



## Gamefaq (14. Dezember 2015)

Die Diskussion die hier grade geführt wird , wurde genau so vor 20 Jahren schon geführt und in jedem Jahr dazwischen ebenso...die einzige Änderung ist immer nur das jeweilige Genre/Setting bei dem es die Hersteller grade übertreiben.

Und wie vor 20 Jahren ist die Lösung simpel. NIcht kaufen, auch nicht in einem Sale!

Es ist ähnlich wie die alle Jahre wieder auftretende Diskussion welche Spiele Serie einem aktuell auf den Wecker geht da sie inhaltlich stagniert oder welche Serie (die aktuell eingemottet ist) einen Neustart nötig hätte bevor ein Hersteller von sich aus auf die Idee kommt, das nach den letzten Nieten genug Zeit vergangen ist und man nun eine Neuauflage produzieren sollte. Prominente (gute) Neuauflagen Beispiele zuletzt Tomb Raider & Deus EX. 
Wann ist die Zeit für einen Reboot von mhhh "C&C" oder Age of Empires oder Stalker gekommen? Und im Falle von Star Wars sollte uns nächstes Jahr (und darüber hinaus) eine Schwemme von (noch nicht abgekündigten aber garantiert in der Entwicklung befindlichen!) Spielen erwarten, Wo bei der Vorstellung ein Producer oder CEO der Firma nebenbei dann hervorheben wird das "man sich die 'guten Vorgänger' als Vorbild genommen hat" . Nur halt mit den "jetzt noch" unbekannten = frischen Charakteren als Spielbare Protagonisten aus den neuen Film/en. [Hier nun die Dramatische Star Wars Musik die schon die ganze Zeit leise im Hintergrund spielt, nun laut auf abspielend sich vorstellen!]


----------



## Kartamus (14. Dezember 2015)

Ja, es wäre wirklich schön, wenn die Zombie-Survival-Games mal fertig würden. DayZ ist verbuggt und inperformant wie eh und je. H1Z1 funktioniert zwar technisch und hat eine gute Performance, aber dann Pay2Win... Die Grafik ist auch nicht hübsch. Alles sieht gleich aus und die Bäume sehen aus wie mit Wasserfarben gemalt. Miscreated könnte gut werden. Habe mal kurz reingeschaut und muss sagen, dass die Grafik schon überzeugt. Schöne Außenareale und eine glaubwürdige Welt.


----------



## devilsreject (14. Dezember 2015)

Es wurde hier schon erwähnt der jährliche Release einiger Spiele ist extrem nervig, man ist quasi jedensmal gezwungen sich das zu holen wenn man mit seinen Jungs zocken will. Am meisten hat es mich bei Battlefield geärgert. Da hätte man ohne weiteres einfach Mappacks raushauen können, Hardline und Battlefront wären einfach als große Addons rausgekommen und gut ist. Nein jedesmal ein Einzelspiel mit eigenem Season-Dlc-Mist und zum Vollpreis. 

Man kann es schlecht vergleichen, aber da finde ich so ein WOW schon interessant, es ist und bleibt WOW und wird erstmal einfach nur erweitert. Angesichts der guten Grundlage von Battlefield 3 hätte man auch da mit minimalem Aufwand 5-8 Jahre Spiel draus machen können. Gerade ordentlich gute Maps in regelmäßigen Abständen täten solchen Spielen gut. Wie gesagt minimalster Aufwand bei maximalem Gewinn. Zudem spart man sich die enormen Werbekosten. Call of Duty hat bei mir absolut verloren. Nach MW1 kam nur noch Mist raus, mittlerweile mit Ihrem Cyber-Super-Wandlaufen und 8fach Sprung ist es fast ein Call of Unreal. Auch GTA5 war in meinen Augen ein Blender. Klar, mir haben die Missionen wirklich gefallen. Auch die Welt fand ich Anfangs super, allerdings merkt man dem Spiel schon an, dass es vorallem Online Spaß bieten soll, na was soll ich sagen, GTA habe und werde ich niemals Online spielen. 

Der selbe Mist doch auch bei Fifa, NHL usw... jedes Jahr ein neues, jedes Jahr angeblich neue innovative Steuerungen. Einfach mal in 2 oder 3 Jahresabständen bringen und in den Zwischenjahren meinetwegen nen 20er für Teamupdates. Dann könnten wenigstens mal wirklich innovative Sachen eingebaut werden und das Spiel nach vorne treiben.

Fallout kommt mir nicht ins Laufwerk, ich mag die kaputten postapokalyptischen Welten nicht, wo liegt da auch bitte der Reiz. Zombies? Ne außer Walking Dead interessiert mich auch das nicht, und selbst da wird es immer lächerlicher. Ansich gibt es in den Genres schon wirklich gute Spiele, auch alte Spiele kann man sich heute noch gut antun. Der Pixelbrei aus den 90ern ist mal ganz lustig, für mich aber keine Referenz. 

In meinen Augen ist der Markt einfach zu beliebig geworden. Die großen Publisher überfluten uns mit den jährlichen Spielereihen. Abseits dessen muss man Spiele aber schon suchen. Einige Projekte sind dann doch sehr ambitioniert, werden aber dann wohl von der Chefetage zur nichte gemacht.. Evolved, Titanfall.. usw..

Melken des Kunden fällt vorallem extrem bei StarWars Battlefront auf. Pünktlich vor Kinostart kommt ein reiner Multiplayer mit extrem wenig Umfang zum Vollpreis auf den Markt. Der Mist wird übelst häufig bei den Kids unter Baum liegen. Aus Marketing und Unternehmenssicht ein riesen Erfolg. Für uns Spieler die sich den Mist dann Abends nach der Arbeit geben der aboslute Graus... Es fehlt einfach die gute Seele eines Spiels. Man sieht uns häufig als anspruchslose Kinder denen man alles vorsetzen kann. Leider haben Sie damit in weiten Teilen auch recht. So wie seid Jahren die Qualität bei Filmen & Musik fällt so steigt die Summe der produzierten Scheiße.. Mal erhlich wer freut sich nicht auf den nächsten Amazing Special Hyper Spiderman????


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Dezember 2015)

JTRch schrieb:


> Es fragt sich wie die Aussage des Artikels haltbar ist. Wird gespielt weil produziert wird, oder wird produziert was gespielt wird? Nach marktwirtschaftlichen Aspekten versucht man ein Bedarf abzudecken, aber natürlich versucht man über Marketing auch Bedürfnisse zu schüren.


Kommt drauf an, denke ich. 

Beides trifft zu. Aus PR-Sicht wird erstmal ein Bedürfnis geschürt. "Kauf das! Das ist geil!" und schon will man es haben. Ist das Bedürfnis erst da, dann wird weiter produziert, weil die Spieler es wollen. Und durch PR wird das Bedürfnis aufrecht erhalten.
Was anderes ist es bei Lebensmitteln. Natürlich wird da produziert, weil das Bedürfnis da ist. Von vornherein.


----------



## devilsreject (14. Dezember 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, denke ich.
> 
> Beides trifft zu. Aus PR-Sicht wird erstmal ein Bedürfnis geschürt. "Kauf das! Das ist geil!" und schon will man es haben. Ist das Bedürfnis erst da, dann wird weiter produziert, weil die Spieler es wollen. Und durch PR wird das Bedürfnis aufrecht erhalten.
> Was anderes ist es bei Lebensmitteln. Natürlich wird da produziert, weil das Bedürfnis da ist. Von vornherein.



Den künstlich geschaffenen Bedarf aber kannst du niemals ewig aufrechterhalten. Die Kritik wird immer größer je mehr man dahinter kommt, dass es eigentlich eben nicht DAS ist was man wollte. Der Witz dabei ist, dass man durchaus in vielen Bereichen auf den künstlichen Bedarf verzichten kann. Bedürfnisse der Spieler sind ja vorhanden. Man muss aber eben auch darauf reagieren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Dezember 2015)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Den künstlich geschaffenen Bedarf aber kannst du niemals ewig aufrechterhalten. Die Kritik wird immer größer je mehr man dahinter kommt, dass es eigentlich eben nicht DAS ist was man wollte. Der Witz dabei ist, dass man durchaus in vielen Bereichen auf den künstlichen Bedarf verzichten kann. Bedürfnisse der Spieler sind ja vorhanden. Man muss aber eben auch darauf reagieren.


CoD. Bestes Beispiel seit 2007/08. Ja, die Verkaufszahlen sind zurückgegangen. Das Bedürfnis nach einem CoD ist ergo nicht mehr so groß wie vor zwei, drei Jahren noch. Aber es ist immernoch da und jeder Serienableger verkauft sich prächtig. Seit Jahren. 
Selbstverständlich stellen sich "Ermüdungserscheinungen" ein, aber hier geht's ja nicht um einige wenige, gemessen an der absoluten Käuferzahl, die Kritik üben. Sondern um die Zahlen. Und die sprechen nunmal eine klare Sprache.


----------

